# buddogmutts crosses in effect!!!



## buddogmutt (May 15, 2013)

Still here loving life and my garden....the 3 crosses(bubba kush,platinum og kush&grand daddy purple all crossed with white chocolate(white chocolate=wht widow x choc tai)..)....have all come out great...30 outdoors in 1gals (for now still sexing)looking great....70 indoor under 8-t5's sexing in color coded cups..all looking great...as usual going to be another great grow..indoors & out!!....cant wait to see the grand daddy cross....those flavors will maKe for a great smoke....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2013)

Wow pilgrem be allot work on yur hands but lookin like it aint nothin fur ya! Wishen I was there to help ya trim lol good luck yur grow and thanks for the sharing 

BWD


----------



## Mountain209man (May 15, 2013)

Looking nice. What strains will u be growing out in the sun this summer if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dman1234 (May 15, 2013)

Very nice, keep us posted.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 15, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Looking nice. What strains will u be growing out in the sun this summer if u don't mind me asking?



 The plants in the pics are whats going to be growing outside
Bubba kush x wht choc
platinum og kush x wht choc
Grand daddy purple x wht choc
Are what's growing as we speak outside..they're in the pic...titled before 
The group pic of that batch..


----------



## buddogmutt (May 15, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> Very nice, keep us posted.


Thanks ....will do


----------



## buddogmutt (May 16, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Wow pilgrem be allot work on yur hands but lookin like it aint nothin fur ya! Wishen I was there to help ya trim lol good luck yur grow and thanks for the sharing
> 
> BWD


 
Anytime bro.....thanks


----------



## buddogmutt (May 19, 2013)

looking good..got a couple mantis nests so as soon as they hatch into the garden they go...all natural...all the time....keep it green!


----------



## missabentley (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful garden. And doggy


----------



## buddogmutt (May 19, 2013)

missabentley said:
			
		

> Beautiful garden. And doggy


 
thanks....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2013)

all have been sexed and planted in ground...the one I planted in april has been bent to open up center to light...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Members Here Suck....eh?

I usually prefer the opposite. 

Great lookin x's there, bdm. Keeper up. Have a lil J47

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Members Here Suck....eh?
> 
> I usually prefer the opposite.
> 
> ...


 
old comment from a heated convo....not all members...just a few..lol..they've been placed on my ignor list...no longer an issue

fyi....fixed it!


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2013)

a fresh look


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 10, 2013)

one day maybe...... I just can't see it happening where I live.

Nice setup...... 

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 11, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> one day maybe...... I just can't see it happening where I live.
> 
> Nice setup......
> 
> :48:


Hopefully one day everyone will have the legal right to do so....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice job Bro.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nice job Bro.


Thanks.....those huge fan leaves one the bubba kush crosses are a sure indicator that the chocolate Thai has a heavy influence...I've never even smoked a choc Thai cross before....so I'm really excited about this grow....especially the GDP cross....I can only imagine how those two favors are going to combine.....I have high hopes.....thanks for popping in....stay tuned....still have a ways to go..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2013)

Hopes and Dreams is what makes life worth living.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Hopes and Dreams is what makes life worth living.


You got that right bro.....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 11, 2013)

The new member of my security team there with the security boss is learning the route....lol...kitten & pitbull....whatta combo......


----------



## Irish (Jun 12, 2013)

great looking lot there mutt...peace...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2013)

Please tell me one of there names is not Zimmerman. 

Just kidden guys.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 14, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> great looking lot there mutt...peace...



Thanks....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 14, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Please tell me one of there names is not Zimmerman.
> 
> Just kidden guys.



Pit=lilman
Kitten=Jon blaze


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 17, 2013)

too nice of a day....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 19, 2013)

a bend here...a bend there...before and after looks...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2013)

looking great BDM, keep um green!


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 20, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> looking great BDM, keep um green!



Thanks.....I will


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2013)

Ordered a 10x10x10 greenhouse setup....should be here Friday...the neted encloser worked great but I need more height...the greenhouse provides 4ft more in height....plants are getting big...bending a few helped but not going to be enough....


----------



## BrascoBuds (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking beautiful my man! Why don't you be a pal and send me a White chocolate clone or some seeds lol. Seriously though, very nice my friend


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2013)

BrascoBuds said:
			
		

> Looking beautiful my man! Why don't you be a pal and send me a White chocolate clone or some seeds lol. Seriously thought, very nice my friend


Thanks


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay...greenhouse arrived but its 100' today so ill put it up to night when sun goes down....looks great...cant wait


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 30, 2013)

okay....its up and looking great...plus a few rare shots of the plants.. enjoy the transformation


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 3, 2013)

looking so good...had to take a pic


----------



## BrascoBuds (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking great Buddogmutt! Wish I could grow the way you are where I live. Keep up the great work my man! 


Bubblelicious grow journal
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65061


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 4, 2013)

sweet..looks awsome


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 5, 2013)

BrascoBuds said:
			
		

> Looking great Buddogmutt! Wish I could grow the way you are where I live. Keep up the threat work my man!
> 
> 
> Bubblelicious grow journal
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65061



Thanks brosiff


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 5, 2013)

crazdad777 said:
			
		

> sweet..looks awsome



Thanks bro...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 10, 2013)

they just keep growing and growing......


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 23, 2013)

okay.....getting kind of hard to move around for a decent pic...but so far..smallest plant is 6'4''...tallest 7'2''.....just getting preflowers...all are HUGE, HEALTHY & LOVING LIFE...just got their first bat guano feeding this Am

FYI....in the last pic...yes all fan leaves have been devoured...wasn't insects...my dogs love the fan leaves...if you're a dog owner(any breed)then you know, a dog eats grass(lawn grass not bud)when it's having digestion/stomach issues...and we all know how marijuana cures nausea and stomach issues for us..it makes sence that they choose marijuana leaves over blades of grass for their issues...


        Now here's the brain buster..HOW DO THEY KNOW? The dogs that is...out of the rose pedals,watermelon foliage & all the other leaves in my backyard, they instinctively knew to eat those fan leaves...kinda makes you wonder...there's a use in nature for this plant...a pit stop for animals with stomach issues..obviously I'm medicated while typing all this, but I felt it needed to be shared..and I allow them to eat those leaves whenever they want...the bottom fan leaves being ate on 1 of 20 7ftr's isn't going to affect my grow...and my dogs needs out ways any plant in my garden...


----------



## Stufart (Jul 27, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty brother, Love the pit bull and cat. We mere humans can learn a lot from our animal friends in terms of getting on. Im just starting my first grow but I have been hesitant to grow outside just yet. But you have given some ideas.

Stufart


----------



## Irish (Jul 28, 2013)

plants look great mutt...

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 28, 2013)

That some forest yual growin pilgrim careful yual don't get lost in there 
Very nice

BWD


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 29, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> That is a thing of beauty brother, Love the pit bull and cat. We mere humans can learn a lot from our animal friends in terms of getting on. Im just starting my first grow but I have been hesitant to grow outside just yet. But you have given some ideas.
> 
> Stufart



Thanks for visiting....and if you're not in a legal state...I wouldn't advise an outdoor grow...the risk vs reward isn't in your favor...but thanks again and good luck!


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 29, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> plants look great mutt...
> 
> :48:



Thanks Irish...and likewise....


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 29, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> That some forest yual growin pilgrim careful yual don't get lost in there
> Very nice
> 
> BWD



Much appreciated!...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

:woah:

:clap: you're definately rockin those gals there buddogmutt. Keeper up, bud.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 29, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :woah:
> 
> :clap: you're definately rockin those gals there buddogmutt. Keeper up, bud.



Thanks Eyes.....these seeds really took off...the bubba kush x choc Thai have just exploded more so then any of the rest...those two genetics must have really wanted to meet...lol...that's one in the first pic on the left..


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 4, 2013)

Well plants are out growing the 10x10x10 greenhouse.. a good problem to have but a problem none the less.... so ive had to raise the greenhouse a foot and a half..looking much better..not much more room for preflowers left so, this final stretch will be done pretty soon..all in all I have no complaints...watering today so took a few pics...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 5, 2013)

love seeing the gals under their true grow environs.

:ccc::bolt:


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 5, 2013)

Glad you like....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

I like your big girls Bud. Green mojo to you.


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 6, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I like your big girls Bud. Green mojo to you.



Thanks rose...good to see ya!


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 27, 2013)

too much work getting in the greenhouse for pics but here's a look at the one on the side of the house. all are starting to bud, looking great, all over 8ft(you see this 1 is over the bottom of my roof). i'll try some greenhouse pics in the day...


----------



## Irish (Aug 28, 2013)

loving the pics mutt. need to get out to my gardens and do some work. pics soon. grow kind friend...


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 28, 2013)

okay...a look inside the greenhouse..the GDP crosses will finish first..


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice to see some big formation on them girls already. Nice color on them aswell. Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 29, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> loving the pics mutt. need to get out to my gardens and do some work. pics soon. grow kind friend...



Thanks Irish....


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 29, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Nice to see some big formation on them girls already. Nice color on them aswell. Keep up the good work bro...



Thanks bro....


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking good....
FYI....this is a Grand Daddy Purple x Choc Thai cross...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

I see a possible BPOTM there!  

Nice pics there buddog.:aok:


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 4, 2013)

BPOTM?....not sure what that means


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol....bud pic of the month....duh....took me a sec....thanks for the compliment....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2013)

Well look at you and that beautiful cola... You bet best bud of the month.. Very nice..You did good!


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks rose.......


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 4, 2013)

Learning new pic editing app.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2013)

One down......


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2013)

Rest coming soon....looking goood....


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2013)

For what ever reason...only one pic will load at a time from iPad...


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2013)

...................


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2013)

..............


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost ready


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

yummm


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 25, 2013)

Good looking girls budog
I have same issue loading pics from ipad, if you notice when your on the upload page and try to put in a second pic it replaces the first. This is because they seem to have the same names. I use an app called photo forge2, and I have not been able to figure out how to change the names of the pics. 
If you ever get it figured out let me know eh?


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 25, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Good looking girls budog
> I have same issue loading pics from ipad, if you notice when your on the upload page and try to put in a second pic it replaces the first. This is because they seem to have the same names. I use an app called photo forge2, and I have not been able to figure out how to change the names of the pics.
> If you ever get it figured out let me know eh?




You got it...and thanks....


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 25, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> yummm



I feel the same....


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2013)

very nice mutt...


----------

